# fox mount completed



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats too freaky, looks way to much like my dog.


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful fox, nice fur. Great work, Jay!! :smile:


----------

